# Teardown: Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

```
LensRentals.com has performed one of their fun tear downs of a new lens, this time it’s the <a href="https://bhpho.to/2jRuLpu">Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS II</a> we get to see the insides of.</p>
<p><strong>FromLensRentals.com</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Well, we already knew Canon was great at optomechanical engineering, and the <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon-70-300mm-f4-5.6-is-ii">Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II</a> is no exception. And unlike some of their cameras, they don’t seem to have a problem putting all the right features in their consumer grade models. We were impressed by the numerous elements that could be optically adjusted, by the metal collars and rollers, pleasantly modular and robust construction, and the efficient layout. <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/01/opening-up-the-new-canon-70-300mm-f4-5-6-is-ii/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=cpm&utm_content=Opening+up+the+New+Canon+70-300mm+f/4-5.6+IS+II&utm_campaign=blog+posts">Read the full teardown</a></p></blockquote>
<p>It looks like Canon has released another well made lens, and one you should be happy to put in your kit.</p>
<p>Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS II $549: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2jRuLpu">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2knaxHM">Amazon</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 31, 2017)

Didnt take too long for this, very impressive work by lensrentals as usual.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jan 31, 2017)

This could be a good lens if it was *not* equipped with NanoUSM instead of Ring-type USM motor. Though Canon has re-defined Full-Time Manual focusing in MY opinion it means that you can turn the focusing ring even if the lens is *not attached* to the camera. If it has to be attached, moreover, the camera must be awake, and, even, the shutter button must be pressed halfway to the focusing ring to fuction, than it's *not Full-Time*. The Initial focus reset "feature" is even worse.
As a still photographer who takes most of his photos using Aperture-priority (Av) mode I don't need the "advantages" focus-by-wire technology provides. But I need the ability to focus manually any time, even if the camera is off or in sleep-mode. I probably will never use manual focusing with a telephoto or a wide-angle lens, but the possibility *must* be there.
So Canon should use STM and NanoUSM motors only in EF-V lenses developed for videographers and for those of you who use fully automatic mode only. In the EF(-S) lenses for still photographers they should use the Ring-type USM motor so Full-Time Manual focusing would *really* be Full-Time. And *no LCD display*, please!
But I think I have told it before.


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 31, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> This could be a good lens if it was *not* equipped with NanoUSM instead of Ring-type USM motor. Though Canon has re-defined Full-Time Manual focusing in MY opinion it means that you can turn the focusing ring even if the lens is *not attached* to the camera. If it has to be attached, moreover, the camera must be awake, and, even, the shutter button must be pressed halfway to the focusing ring to fuction, than it's *not Full-Time*. The Initial focus reset "feature" is even worse.
> As a still photographer who takes most of his photos using Aperture-priority (Av) mode I don't need the "advantages" focus-by-wire technology provides. But I need the ability to focus manually any time, even if the camera is off or in sleep-mode. I probably will never use manual focusing with a telephoto or a wide-angle lens, but the possibility *must* be there.
> So Canon should use STM and NanoUSM motors only in EF-V lenses developed for videographers and for those of you who use fully automatic mode only. In the EF(-S) lenses for still photographers they should use the Ring-type USM motor so Full-Time Manual focusing would *really* be Full-Time. And *no LCD display*, please!
> But I think I have told it before.


Hell, why stop there? Let's make it constant f/4, add weather sealing, paint it white, add red ring and L to the name. Oh yeah, and double (or triple) the price. It is *clearly* not the lens for you, what you're looking for is the white version of this lens. :


----------



## tron (Jan 31, 2017)

Proscribo said:


> SkynetTX said:
> 
> 
> > This could be a good lens if it was *not* equipped with NanoUSM instead of Ring-type USM motor. Though Canon has re-defined Full-Time Manual focusing in MY opinion it means that you can turn the focusing ring even if the lens is *not attached* to the camera. If it has to be attached, moreover, the camera must be awake, and, even, the shutter button must be pressed halfway to the focusing ring to fuction, than it's *not Full-Time*. The Initial focus reset "feature" is even worse.
> ...


The above additions were your sayings. All he asked was for the good old usm and for the lack of the gimicky lcd.


----------



## Tom W (Jan 31, 2017)

The absolute first thing I'd have done is that I'd have lost the tiny ball bearings in the AF mechanism.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 31, 2017)

I have not turned a manual focus ring for 20 years now. And I never will. I would prefer "AF-only" lenses. With superior AF performance, no focus ring but fully weather sealed.


----------



## zim (Feb 1, 2017)

Small point in title it's not the L


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 1, 2017)

off topic, sounds like Tamron is coming up with a new SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD Model A030. the current one is Model A005


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 1, 2017)

I wonder if Canon engineers are now designing their lenses with the idea that the Lens Rentals folks will take them apart and post pix on the net for all to see?

It might be my imagination, but it seems that the internal parts are looking prettier and the physical design cleaner.

If I were an engineer/lens designer, I'd think it was a fun challenge. Now, people can really appreciate their work.


----------



## RogerCicala (Feb 1, 2017)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I wonder if Canon engineers are now designing their lenses with the idea that the Lens Rentals folks will take them apart and post pix on the net for all to see?
> 
> It might be my imagination, but it seems that the internal parts are looking prettier and the physical design cleaner.
> 
> If I were an engineer/lens designer, I'd think it was a fun challenge. Now, people can really appreciate their work.



I don't know about designing for us, but I know some of the engineers love when we show off their work; they email me.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 1, 2017)

RogerCicala said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Canon engineers are now designing their lenses with the idea that the Lens Rentals folks will take them apart and post pix on the net for all to see?
> ...



excellent! THANKS and keep it up please! 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 1, 2017)

zim said:


> Small point in title it's not the L


*lol* Didn't recognize that until you mentioned it. Thank you. 

Now I can understand the complains about Nano-USM and focus-by-wire 

But thanks a lot to Roger and his colleagues. 
Looks like Canon is still able to make good optomechanics. 
Everything else (LCD, Nano-USM, focus-by-wire, ...) is up to individual tase - after having tried it out and not just complaining for the complain itself.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Feb 1, 2017)

*IT'S NOT A  L  LENS !!!*


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2017)

GP.Masserano said:


> *IT'S NOT A  L  LENS !!!*



*IT'S NOT AN  L  LENS !!!*


----------



## hubie (Feb 2, 2017)

Fascinating


----------



## Khufu (Feb 2, 2017)

AlanF said:


> GP.Masserano said:
> 
> 
> > *IT'S NOT A  L  LENS !!!*
> ...



*It's not an 'L' lens!*


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 2, 2017)

Khufu said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > GP.Masserano said:
> ...


It's not an orthography lesson!


----------



## Berowne (Feb 2, 2017)

RogerCicala said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Canon engineers are now designing their lenses with the idea that the Lens Rentals folks will take them apart and post pix on the net for all to see?
> ...



Thanks Roger, I always like to read your Teardowns!


----------



## Khufu (Feb 2, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Is anything ever truly a lesson if one refuses to learn?


*tumbleweed and silence*


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 2, 2017)

Khufu said:


> ...
> *tumbleweed and silence*


This should have been the only reply to GP.Masserano's post. 
Tolerance seems to be a rare gift these days. Thank you.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow! 

I didn't expect that much silence after my last post!


----------

